# akai plasma tv, faint black snow, no picture



## mattamy (Jan 22, 2010)

When powering up the tv, the cooling fans kick on and there is a faint black glow on the screen, you can actually see real dim snow also. The only button that works is the power button. This is a 50 in. plasma and the model no. is pdp5016h.


----------



## weazel (Apr 12, 2010)

i`m working on the same set,same condition,,,,,,i`ve got some spare parts,,,,but have not been able to figure it out,,,how you doing on your end?


----------



## Simbalage22 (Jun 2, 2010)

I am having the exact same problem.. Has anyone figured it out? I gutted the tv and notice no burns, broken traces ect... noticed there is a serial port flash?


----------

